# [SOLVED] drivers for 10/100 LAN Ethernet integrated needed



## banshie (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I have a HP Compaq v6065ea computer. I don't have original driver CD. After having reinstalled win xp, I have managed to secure drivers for all of its devices except its Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN.

I would appreciate if someone could help me to locate the correct driver for my computer 

*MY COMPUTER:*

Product Name - V6065ea

Number of product - RE406EA#ABU

Processor - AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52

Microprocessor Cache - Level 2 cache 512 KB + 512 KB

RAM - 1024 MB DDR2 667 MHz (2 x 512 MB)

Max RAM - ~ 2 GB

graphics card - NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 6150 - 128 MB

Hard Drive - 120 GB 5400 rpm

DVD driver - Super Multi DVD Writer (+/-R +/-RW) with Double Layer support

Screen - 15.4” WXGA High Definition BrightView Widescreen (1280 x 800)

Fax/Modem - High speed 56K modem

*Network Card - 10/100 LAN Ethernet integrated*

WIFI - 802.11a/b/g WLAN

Music - Altec Lansing® speakers, 3D Sound Blaster Pro compatible sound 16 bit integrated

*101 key compatible keyboard

*Touch Pad with On/Off button and dedicated vertical and horizontal Scroll Up/Down pad, volume control, mute buttons, 1 Quick Launch Button

PC Cards:
* One ExpressCard/54 slot (also supports ExpressCard/34)

Ports:
* 5-in-1 integrated Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMedia cards, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, or xD Picture cards
* 1 VGA port
* 3 USB 2.0 ports
* 1 IEEE-1394
* 1 RJ 11 modem connector
* 1 RJ 45 Ethernet connector
* S-video TV out
* Remote control infrared port (Remote Control optional)
* 1 Headphone-out, 1 Microphone-in port
* Cable docking connector

Please for help!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: drivers for 10/100 LAN Ethernet integrated needed*

Hi,
Welcome to the forum,
Here is the link for all your drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3213912&lang=en
Your Network card driver should have been found by windows. You may have to download the Chipset driver this contains the network controller.
Hope this helps,
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## banshie (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: drivers for 10/100 LAN Ethernet integrated needed*

OMG! It's working! Thank You very much :*

YOU'RE THE BEST!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: drivers for 10/100 LAN Ethernet integrated needed*

Great, Glad to help.
Bill


----------

